

Internet Explorer has a PR problem. - thefreshteapot
http://thelonelycoder.wordpress.com/2012/01/10/internet-explorer-has-a-pr-problem/

======
benawabe896
For me, as has been mentioned before, the problem is not necessarily with the
browser, but with the extraordinarily long support that Microsoft has with
previous versions. Instead of just hacking for IE6, I have to accommodate for
all of the versions that have a acceptable usage rate.

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the direction, but IE has caused a lot of
pain for a number of years, and I anticipate for a number of years still to
come. No amount of PR is going to fix that IMHO

~~~
thefreshteapot
I think the shelf life for the "pain" IE has caused, is going to be a lot less
than we both realise.

The iterations on developing browsers has gotten tighter and it is very much a
thriving ecosystem of innovation. As people start using newer versions of all
browsers, "pain" from yesterdays browsers will drop. Looking at the recent
deal of Mozilla and Google, even with Chrome demonstrates quite clearly the
huge value a good browser has for a companies bottom line.

Im not sure if there is a large deal of code sharing, yet I would imagine any
effort to bring an "IE" browser to their mobile platform will have it working
quite closely with the proposed "html5" spec. This in turn I think would force
updates to the "desktop IE".

